# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Rất lạnh

## hoanghacbeauty

Người da trắng đến khai hoá văn minh cho người da đỏ. Mùa đông đến, người da đỏ hỏi:

- Mùa đông năm nay liệu có lạnh không?

- Thì các anh cứ đi kiếm củi về đi, dự phòng khi trời lạnh.

- Vốn cẩn thận và nhiệt tình, người da trắng liền gọi điện đến trạm thủy văn để hỏi xem mùa đông năm nay có lạnh không. Người ở đài thuỷ văn trả lời "Có lạnh đấy".

- Ngay lập tức, người da trắng liền bảo người da đỏ đi kiếm thêm củi. Hai tuần sau, người da trắng lại gọi điện cho nhà thuỷ văn và nhận được câu trả lời: "Lạnh lắm đấy".

- Nguời da trắng liền đó giục người da đỏ kiếm thêm củi. Hai tuần sau nữa, họ lại gọi điện và nhà thuỷ văn trả lời: "Cực kỳ lạnh đấy."

- Thế làm sao ông biết?

- Nhìn thực tế thì thấy. Người da đỏ đang đi kiếm đầy củi về nhà đấy thôi.

----------

